
Make Google Reader look like it belongs on a Mac - tswicegood
http://mariusth.channelwood.org/SafariExtensions/
======
openfly
Just an opinion, but I've always thought the mac default UI to be fairly
hideous.

------
fortepianissimo
Is there anything like this for Chrome on Mac?

~~~
bkudria
Here: <http://userstyles.org/styles/16900> I like Lucidica better, myself.

------
gaiusparx
Thanks. Really nice Safari extension.

